# Alexandria to Sudan



## Jacko85er (May 14, 2014)

Hi All, 

Brand new to this forum. Hoping to find some info on crossing the border with Sudan and if it's possible to do it overland? Seen a road on google maps that goes through the Elba national park. 

And hints tips? 

Jacko


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Jacko85er said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Brand new to this forum. Hoping to find some info on crossing the border with Sudan and if it's possible to do it overland? Seen a road on google maps that goes through the Elba national park.
> 
> ...


You should get the latest information from this site.Horizons Unlimited - The HUBB


Hints and tips.....stay out of Sudan as not the safest of places just look at the FO advice.


----------

